
Ask HN: Should I Switch from Android to iOS? - Servaius
Every phone I&#x27;ve had so far has been an Android phone. I&#x27;ve always liked the customisability, wide variety of apps on it (from popular social media apps to small indie games), and the more technological features like direct filesystem access both on the phone itself and over a USB connection. However, in recent years I have begun to dislike Google&#x27;s iron grip on the OS, and its seemingly unstoppable data collection. I like android; I am beginning to dislike Google.<p>I know the alternative is iOS, and up until recently, I&#x27;ve always disliked the idea of buying an iPhone. From what I understand, customisability is not as prominent, and things like filesystem access are limited (unless something has changed in recent years, I don&#x27;t know). For these reasons alone, I would not be interested, but I am concerned with privacy, which is why I am considering.<p>Really, I have a couple of questions. Firstly, is Apple trustworthy (relatively speaking)? I know for certain that I do not trust Google, especially with their amount of data collection, but how extreme is it with Apple? Secondly, I&#x27;ve said that I prefer Android for its technological side, not its Google side (I have tried alternatives like Lineage OS but I did not like it), and have dismissed iOS as being lacking in these features in the past. But since I have never owned an iPhone before, I would not know if this has been changed. So my second question is: has it?<p>Sorry for the long-winded post by the way, I just have a lot ask.
======
onyva
I actually would have loved to switch to Android but unlike you, really don’t
like the UI, which I find unpolished, and customization useful but not worth
the risk of using android devices to begin with. And I definitely don’t trust
Google (not using any of their services, except search via StartPage and
YouTube in an isolated tab). I think Android has such a bad reputation by now
in terms of privacy and risks, I will probably stick with iOS until something
new, and preferably open source, comes along.

~~~
catacombs
Aren't there open-source OS floating available that one can install into an
Android?

